# new with a Question



## dreamer23 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi i am new to the forum. i used to do endurance but i have been on a long break due to having young children but i plan to get back into endurance again 
but now my daughter wants to try it she will be five next season can ride fairly well. we would only do a 20 k intro ride a very slow one lol, but the problem is her horse is a miniature horse well hes actually registered as a small horse lol. hes 39 inch high and quite a solid boy but i am thinking i will probably have to get her something a little bigger to do a ride on which i would prefer not to do he pony is great hes quiet and has never spooked and she can handle him very easily. so i am wondering peoples thoughts on this does anyone think a 39 miniature could do a slow 20k ride or should we find somthing a bit bigger 











next year. but now my 0-


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Most of the VSE's I have known could do ANYTHING!!! Our friends pulled DH and her UP the driveway with the cart--no smallfeat- DH weigh 270...I will not guess hers, but still.

Nancy


----------



## dreamer23 (Jul 4, 2013)

greentree said:


> Most of the VSE's I have known could do ANYTHING!!! Our friends pulled DH and her UP the driveway with the cart--no smallfeat- DH weigh 270...I will not guess hers, but still.
> 
> Nancy


Thank you  sorry for my silly question but what does VSE stand for lol. he is trained to Harness and they have just added a harness ride to the endurance club so maybe we could try a harness ride first lol. he was a show horse before i brought him and did jumping apparently he won the state champs for jumping but the sold him cheap because he has terrible qld itch so is not much use as a show horse anymore


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

VSE: Very Small Equine? :lol::lol:

My concern with a mini or very small pony would not be so much whether he could do the distance, but how long it would take. Shorter legs = more effort to keep up with the big boys, and the clock.


----------



## dreamer23 (Jul 4, 2013)

NorthernMama said:


> VSE: Very Small Equine? :lol::lol:
> 
> My concern with a mini or very small pony would not be so much whether he could do the distance, but how long it would take. Shorter legs = more effort to keep up with the big boys, and the clock.


yep that's been my concern. up where i live if you do an intro you cant ride faster than 8 k an hour and you have 8 hrs somtimes nine hour time limit. i just wouldnt want to ask to much of him i guess the only way to really know is to see how he does in training up to it


----------

